# Unfähig, Anlagen vernünftig zu automatisieren



## Hand (19 März 2010)

Hallo,

meine Firma baut nur Schrott zusammen.
Die Anlagen werden durch Codeduplizierung irgendwie zum laufen gebracht.
Quellcodeverwaltung oder Qualitätsmanagement gibts nicht.

Bei den Kunden explodieren regelmäßig die Programme, venünftig korrigieren bzw. weiterentwickeln lassen sich diese auch nicht mehr, einfach zu sehr verprogrammiert.

Seit fast 3 Jahren versuche ich nun schon das Chaos zu beseitigen, aber alle hier halten an ihren Stiefel fest, und machen weiter wie bisher.
Für Strukturierung ist keine Zeit, da die Leute vor Ort die Konstrukte irgendwie zum laufen bringen müssen.

Sobald man eine Anlage falsch bedient, muss man durch einen PLC-Hard Reset diese wieder in Grundstellung bringen (Handfunktionen gibts ürbigens keine) und manchmal fährt sich auch einfach was zu Schrott.

Die nächste Anlage wird gerade gebaut, und ich weis jetzt schon dass diese den Bach runtergeht.

Ist das bei anderen Firmen auch so? Ich wollte schon kuendigen, da mir meine Lebenszeit eigentlich zu schade ist, um sich täglich mit Schrott beschäftigen zu müssen.


----------



## diabolo150973 (19 März 2010)

Hand schrieb:


> ...meine Firma baut nur Schrott zusammen...





Hatten wir mal den gleichen Chef? Mein erster Arbeitgeber hätte es am Liebsten gesehen, wenn die Inbetriebnahme wärend der Auslieferung hinten auf der Ladefläche eines LKWs stattgefunden hätte. Kundenseitige Abnahmen waren auch nicht grade erwünscht...

Musst Du für den Schrott irgendwie Deinen Kopf hinhalten? Oder fühlst Du dich nur moralisch verpflichtet etwas zu verbessern?


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Hoyt (19 März 2010)

Hallo



Hand schrieb:


> Für Strukturierung ist keine Zeit, da die Leute vor Ort die Konstrukte irgendwie zum laufen bringen müssen.



Ihr werdet vermutlich bald ganz viel Zeit haben, nämlich dann, wenn ihr keine Anlagen mehr verkauft.
Ohne eine vernünftige Struktur wird das Chaos (Altlasten) immer grösser.

Aus diesem Grund gab's bei uns schon Hausverbot für Firmen die solche Arbeit ablieferten. Und wir konnten dann anschliessend die Programme neu erstellen (Arbeit für uns ).

Gruss Hoyt


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 März 2010)

Ist aber wirklich seltsam das ihr immer noch zu tun habt. Offensichtlich habt ihr ein Produkt welches trotz aller Probleme nicht woanders beschafft werden kann (liegt warscheinlich am Preis). 

Was sind denn das für Maschinen ?


----------



## Markus (21 März 2010)

wundert mich nicht...
habe schon genüngend solche sachen gesehen, ird gibts da kurzen prozesse --> uröschen neu schreiben - gut ist.

aber das ist gang und gebe in unserem geschäft, von den leuten die sich sps-programmierer schimpfen, gehören nach meiner einschätzung 30% in diese riege.

es ist grundsätzlich nicht schlimm etwas nicht zu können bzw. zu wissen, da jeder mal anfängt.
aber es ist sehr schlimm dass diese 30% absolut von sich und ihrem engen horizont überzeugt sind und ihren schrott auch noch gut finden...

irgendwer hier hat so eine schöne signatur ala "20 jahre erfahrung kann auch heissen dass man 20jahre die selbe scheisse gebaut hat!"

wenn es dir nicht gefällt, dann verlasse diese firma, weiterentwickeln wirst du dich da scheinbar nicht können. und etwas verändern bzw. dich verwirklichen kannst du auch nicht da du nur auf ignoranz und inkompetenz triffst...


----------



## Markus (21 März 2010)

Hand schrieb:


> Bei den Kunden explodieren regelmäßig die Programme, venünftig korrigieren bzw. weiterentwickeln lassen sich diese auch nicht mehr, einfach zu sehr verprogrammiert.
> 
> Sobald man eine Anlage falsch bedient, muss man durch einen PLC-Hard Reset diese wieder in Grundstellung bringen (Handfunktionen gibts ürbigens keine) und manchmal fährt sich auch einfach was zu Schrott.
> 
> Die nächste Anlage wird gerade gebaut, und ich weis jetzt schon dass diese den Bach runtergeht.


 
sag mal, was für drogen gebt ihr euren kunden damit die euch dafür ne abnahme unterschreiben bzw. die zahungen tätigen?

darf man wissen was das für maschinen bzw. kundenkreise sind?

weiß dein chef das dass es gewissen verpflichtende richtlinien gibt, und dass ihn ein eu-kunde für sowas vor dem richter zu fischfutter verarbeiten kann? (also ich würde das ohne skrupel machen - ignorante wettbewerbsverzerrende dummheit muss hart bestraft werden)


----------



## Jan (21 März 2010)

Wir hatten mal zwei Kollegen die so programmiert haben, diese wurden zum Glück wieder dem Arbeitsmarkt zur Verfügung gestellt. 

Ich würde vorschlagen, dass du dir einen anderen Arbeitgeber suchst, wenn du nichts ändern kannst. 

Wie hier schon geschrieben wurde, kann es nicht lange dauern, bis die Firma den Bach runtergeht. Da ist es evt. besser bald einen Job zu haben, der dich glücklich macht, als später plötzlich auf der Straße zu sitzen.


----------



## TobiasA (22 März 2010)

Meistens hilft da nur löschen und neuschreiben.
Wenn ich so eine Sch... kriege, setze ich mich hin und schreibe alles neu. Und wenn es Wochen dauert. Danach sind solche Aktionen meistens schon allein aus kaufmännischer Sicht Geschichte und werden in aller Regel nicht wiederholt. Ich habe zum Glück keine Kollegen, die solche Frickler sind (selbst der, der wenig Step7 kann, baut nicht so 'ne Dinger ein- der ist richtig gut), bei mir sind es oft Lieferanten, die einem dann die Eier ins Nest legen. Besonders Taiwanesen sind hier oft beängstigend...
Der persönliche Rekord liegt bei mehreren Wochen für "alles vorbereitet und steckerfertig" :roll: O-Ton Lieferant: "Kindergarten"... Schwätzer. Bei 'n dicken Arsch gehört 'ne dicke Hose, aber seine war dann wohl etwas eng.
Mir tut dann immer der Kunde leid, der sonst damit leben müsste.

Es ist immer Ansichtssache, wie man etwas programmieren sollte- Werkzeugmaschinen sind wieder was anderes als prozesstechnische Anlagen, Siemens wieder was anderes als GE oder Mitsubishi... Aber ein Programm muss funktionieren, es muss nachvollziehbar sein und der Bediener muss damit zurechtkommen, ohne sich in einer "Sackgasse" wiederzufinden, aus der nur noch ein Hardware Reset wieder raushilft.

Nach der Krise sind wieder fähige Programmierer gesucht... Denn solche, die sich so nennen, gibt es viele, die, die es können, sind schon etwas seltener... Wenn du wo anders eine Perspektive siehst, würde ich die Chance nutzen.

Gruß, Tobi


----------



## Jan (24 März 2010)

Wenn ein Hardwarereset weiterhilft, dann gehts ja noch.
Wir hatten einen Kollegen, der hatte eine Anlage programmiert, wo ein Hardwarereset nicht geholfen hat.
Wenn eine bestimmte Störung aufgetreten ist, musste per Fernwartung auf die SPS zugegriffen werden und so die Anlage wieder gestartet werden. Das hat er solange gemacht, bis er mal nicht da war und der Kunde beim anderen Kollegen angerufen hat und ihn gebeten hat, die Anlage über Ferne wieder zu starten.
Der Kollege hatte sich dann vernünftigerweise geweigert dies zu tun und darauf hin, das Programm geändert, damit man nach dem Quittieren die Anlage wieder starten kann.
Ich muss dazusagen: Der Kollege der das verbockt hatte, ist schon lange weg. Und die Kunden können natürlich alle Anlagen selbst wieder Starten.


----------



## MSB (24 März 2010)

@Jan
Nur interessehalber, war das ganze jetzt einfach Unfähigkeit, oder nur der Versuch,
sich unentbehrlich zu machen?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Jan (24 März 2010)

@ MSB

Das ist eine gute Frage.
Ich weiß es nicht, aber ich denke, es war wohl beides.
Ich weiß nur, dass der Ex-Kollege immer der Meinung war, dass er alles besser weis. Und wenn ein fertiger Baustein schon über Jahre bei verschiedenen Kunden läuft, hat er ihn nicht verwendet, weil er meinte, dass er es besser kann. 
Wir haben ja gesehen, was dabei raus kommt.


----------



## maxi (25 März 2010)

das schöne ist immer wenn man sich dann von den überzeugten alten S5 Heinis anhören darf das man keine Sprünge oder DB`s programmiert und ein Programm "muss immer in FUP" sein.


Die haben noch neimals einen Blick in die 61131 oder VDE geworfen aber wissen alles und wollen das wehement weiter betreiben


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 März 2010)

maxi schrieb:


> das schöne ist immer wenn man sich dann von den überzeugten alten S5 Heinis anhören darf das man keine Sprünge oder DB`s programmiert und ein Programm "muss immer in FUP" sein.
> 
> 
> Die haben noch neimals einen Blick in die 61131 oder VDE geworfen aber wissen alles und wollen das wehement weiter betreiben



Hilf mir mal maxi, welche VDE, beschreibt noch mal die
indirekte Adressierung, ich Suche schon seit Monaten!


----------



## Hand (5 Juni 2010)

Ich habe nun Anweisung bekommen die aktuelle Anlage "irgendwie" zum laufen zu bekommen  damit der Kunde bezahlt.

Abnahmen sind hier uebrigens auch nicht gern gesehen, und nicht erledigte Punkte werden gerne wegdiskutiert. 

Meine Hinweise dass die Funktionen nicht realisierbar sind, und wir von vorne mit einem tragfaehigen Grundgerüst starten müssen wurden leider nicht wahrgenommen, und mir wurde verboten die "bewährte Struktur" zu ändern. 

Stattdessen wurden erstmal noch mehr Projekte angenommen, und strukturelle Anderungen nach hinten geschoben.*ROFL*

Ich denke gerade ernsthaft ueber meine Zukunft nach, geht es bei anderen Firmen ähnlich zu?


----------



## FvE (6 Juni 2010)

sicher geht es bei vielen firmen so zu. statt einmal sauber zu entwickeln wird die software von einer vorangegangenen Anlage kopiert und solange darauf rumgeklopft, bis alles einigermassen läuft.
ein maschinenbauer weiss wenn es hoch kommt, dass es eine steuerung gibt. wie die funktioniert, übersteigt oft seinen horizont
(was ist der geistige horizont? der abstand zwischen hirn und brett)
dem erbsenzähler und dem produktionsleiter ist alles egal, solange die stückzahl stimmt.
geht dann mal nix mehr, ist die instandhaltung unfähig *ROFL*

btw. es gibt firmen die viel geld auf nachweis verdienen, in dem sie die fehler anderer beheben.
der kunde zahlt alles doppelt, was aber vom erbsenzähler vertuscht wird, da ja sonst er der unfähige ist.


----------



## Tschigi (10 Juni 2010)

Bei so einer Firma hab ich vor kurzem auch noch gearbeitet.
Versuch einfach nen neuen Job zu finden.
Ich hab mich auch mehrere Jahre bemüht Strukturen einzuführen. Am Ende war ich bei meinem großkotzigen Chef eine unerwünschte Person und hab mir dann nen neuen Job gesucht.

Zu allen anderen Beispielen hier kann ich nur sagen:
Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.


----------



## mariob (10 Juni 2010)

Hallo,
um mal wieder zum Thema zu kommen, stelle Dir doch mal folgende Fragen:
Was sind Deine gegenwärtigen Vorteile in der Firma für Dich, also Anfahrtstrecke, Arbeitszeiten, Firmenfahrzeug, Entlohnung, Weiterbildung. Dein Verhältnis zu den Vorgesetzten (trauen die sich Dich zu entfernen oder brauchen die Dich?). Die Frage ist eigentlich nur, ob Du Dich gegenwärtig an Deinen Befindlichkeiten reibst oder ob Du unter Ausblendung der bestehenden Probleme gut in dieser Firma überleben kannst. 
Wenn es Befindlichkeiten sind, ist es egal, sind die Vorgesetzten zu mächtig (oder zu blöd), das Du jederzeit auch mit einem unerwarteten Rauswurf rechnen mußt ist es fünf nach zwölf mit einem neuen Job.
Sind andere Möglichkeiten in Sicht und eine weitere Verbesserung Deiner Situation (je nach Sicht und Notwendigkeiten), sofort wechseln. Ansonsten ständig an Weiterbildung und Praxis für Dich selbst feilen (also was der Laden halt ermöglicht) und auf vorgenannte Bedingung warten. Alles andere ist Selbstbetrug.

Viel Glück!
Mario


----------



## Rudi (10 Juni 2010)

Tschigi schrieb:


> Bei so einer Firma hab ich vor kurzem auch noch gearbeitet.
> Versuch einfach nen neuen Job zu finden.
> Ich hab mich auch mehrere Jahre bemüht Strukturen einzuführen. Am Ende war ich bei meinem großkotzigen Chef eine unerwünschte Person und hab mir dann nen neuen Job gesucht.
> 
> ...



Du hast sicher recht. Aber bezaht Dir der Kunde das perfektionieren der Anlage ? Mußt auch immer mal dran denken wenn Dir die Firma gehört wie Du dann entscheidest. Oftmals kann man bei späteren Wartungen bzw. Rep. die eine oder andere Programmanpassung unterbringen und bekommt sie bezahlt.


----------



## TobiasA (10 Juni 2010)

Dieses "irgendwie-hingetüddel" gibt es aber in vielen Firmen und unter vielen Inbetriebnehmern. Und dabei geht das irgendwie hinfummeln nicht mal schneller als es gleich richtig zu machen. Aber: Dazu müsste man ja die Leute auf Schulung schicken oder gescheit ausbilden oder bestehende Strukturen ändern, und das kostet ja Geld.
Aber, so ist es nun mal, wenn man im Verkauf arbeitet: Die Technik ist immer schuld. Und der Mann im grauen/ blauen Kittel, der muss das dann wieder richten. Und der ist auch schuld, wenn's nicht funktioniert.

Ich hege manchmal ähnliche Gedanken. Letztendlich muss man sich entscheiden, ob man den Job, der einem eigentlich Spaß macht, wegen so etwas hinschmeißt oder nicht. 

Im Moment macht das Arbeiten aber auch aufgrund der Marktsituation keinen Spaß mehr. Im Moment sind eh alle bekloppt. Lieferzeiten: Gestern. Alles inklusive,  darf aber nix kosten. Und es gibt wirklich solche Zitate wie "Ne,  liefern können wir nicht, wir haben Kurzarbeit." 
Und in der Tasche habe ich auch wesentlich weniger als vorher.


----------



## Licht9885 (6 Juli 2010)

Hallo in meiner alten Firma wurde mir von meinem Damaligen chef auch immer auf inbetriebnahmen gesagt hier zählt die Zeit nicht die Qualität wenn es funzt abnehmen lassen wenn dann später was schrott geht muss der Kunde halt dafür bezahlen.

Nach der vierten Anlage wurde es mir zu Bunt und ich kündigte.


----------

